# Itunes and its payment method.



## imrocking_since92 (Apr 30, 2013)

Guys i am not able to buy any apps from apple app store. The problem is i don't have credit card and when i try buying using my debit card it fails.
My debit card is of union bank. Please if anyone knows tell me how can i buy apps in iTunes. Please don't tell jailbreak. that's not a option for me. thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2013)

> My debit card is of union bank


 What Debit Cad is it ? VISA ?

Anyways only Credit Cards work on iTunes store now. I'd say contact your bank for information regarding the same.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 30, 2013)

Just before anyone says - EntroPay *doesn't* work in iTunes India Store.


----------



## abhilashthobias (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey itunes does provide some option like students account or something..i dont remember exactly the name..just look it up in support site..u can create account without credit card then..and u can buy free apps..but if u wnna buy apps that r paid u need to have a credit card..
so if u just want an account go for the student account...


----------



## imrocking_since92 (May 1, 2013)

I have already made an account..the problem is when i try to buy an app..i can download free apps but not the paid ones..
and yes i have visa debit card..I dnt have credit card..So thrs no way i can buy an app??? plsz help..thanks..


----------



## Krow (May 1, 2013)

abhilashthobias said:


> Hey itunes does provide some option like students account or something..i dont remember exactly the name..just look it up in support site..u can create account without credit card then..and u can buy free apps..but if u wnna buy apps that r paid u need to have a credit card..
> so if u just want an account go for the student account...



Please explain how to buy free apps? I tried many times, but I couldn't buy free apps at all. Wonder what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Krow (May 1, 2013)

imrocking_since92 said:


> I have already made an account..the problem is when i try to buy an app..i can download free apps but not the paid ones..
> and yes i have visa debit card..I dnt have credit card..So thrs no way i can buy an app??? plsz help..thanks..



Virtual credit cards from your bank may work. Try it once. For details, check out HDFC Netsafe or similar services from other banks.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (May 1, 2013)

Are u trying to be sarcastic???


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2013)

imrocking_since92 said:


> Are u trying to be sarcastic???



I think he's quite serious. 
BTW as you said Debit card doesn't work it's best you ask your bank for a Credit Card.


----------



## RCuber (May 1, 2013)

imrocking_since92 said:


> Are u trying to be sarcastic???



he isn't, I was also thinking about recommending you to try VCC from your bank.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (May 1, 2013)

guys i am a student..and i have savings account..so will be able to apple for vcc..?
and does anybody knw abt itunes gift cards?? can i buy them in india??if yes whr??
so thr is no other way of payment except credit card for app store??


----------



## abhilashthobias (May 1, 2013)

Well u can ask someone else to gift u the gift cards which then u can use...
or ask someone one in ur family to give u their credit card info..dats wat i did initially till i got my own credit card!


----------



## imrocking_since92 (May 1, 2013)

The sad part is even my doesnt have a credit card..actully no one does..and i dnt want to ask my relatives for it..
about the itunes gift card do u knw whr can i get them??


----------



## freshseasons (May 1, 2013)

My godness the wrong information people give here with confidence. 

  I m using my icici debit card (visa) since long and I don't see why you can't use your visa debit card from union bank. 
  Even if there is option of credit card enter your debit card number along with expiry and cvv no back of debit card and it works. 

   Pls peole humble request. Pls research before dishing out misinformation.


----------



## warfreak (May 2, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> My godness the wrong information people give here with confidence.
> 
> I m using my icici debit card (visa) since long and I don't see why you can't use your visa debit card from union bank.
> Even if there is option of credit card enter your debit card number along with expiry and cvv no back of debit card and it works.
> ...




I dont think itunes allows a debit card purchase. I have to create a netsafe card to purchase apps from itunes and I am doing so for the past 2 years.

BTW virtual credit cards are a real thing. Google HDFC Netsafe.


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> My godness the wrong information people give here with confidence.
> 
> I m using my icici debit card (visa) since long and I don't see why you can't use your visa debit card from union bank.
> Even if there is option of credit card enter your debit card number along with expiry and cvv no back of debit card and it works.
> ...



Hey bud.. only one or two DC's work in online which uses international gateway. icici is one of them. AXIS used to work for me then it stopped when international retailers started posting prices in INR. 

@OP go through this if you haven't *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html


----------



## imrocking_since92 (May 2, 2013)

@ freshseasons..i tried again but it dint except my debit card..
so the only option for me is to try virtual credit card..and if that doesnt work i will need a credit card rite.??
one more thing can anyone give me information abt itunes gift card??? i tried to find it but dint get anythin..thanks..


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2013)

A friend wanted to buy WhatsApp. HDFC MasterCard debit didn't work, Maestro isn't supported, SBI virtual credit card didn't work (security code invalid). HDFC virtual card service is under upgrade, so will test after it is back online.

Very tough to buy from app store.


----------

